# Burned again see ya EBAY



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Last time i was all psyched and if your a member here that did this well shame on you , a simple $5.00 auction for a body ended up costing $19.00 plus dollars extra to ship befor you start wait ive been dealing with people here for a while i had a huge box of case sent to me i only paid the shipping which was very fair if not cheap for the amount of items ive had stuff sent from england australia italy france germany and asia but never at that amount for 1 single plastic body 
again if its some one here which i highly doubt shame i dont want to hear it cost so much to pack blah blah blah i just did a transaction with another member here just recently and he thought his shipping was to hi for a full car plus a body well it wasnt and thanks again i wont mention names just in case but what the heck and he or she was going to put a strike against me so im forced to pay sad day sad day oh buy the way im really mad sorry the sentence structure dose not end im on a rant sorry GOOD PEOPLE AT HOBBY TALK.........


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My advice is twofold. Always ask for the cost to ship across the border, and get it in writing. Some sellers will work with you and ship without insurance (a 5.00 body really didn't need any) but want the assurance that the loss will be at your risk. Offer it to them (before bidding) that if you win, you'll accept the risk and things might work out better. 

Next advice is to have a buyer here in the states to snag auctions for you, let them accumulate 3-4 items and bulk ship them to you. You'll still get hit with double shipping, but at least the big one is for multiple items. 

Some buyers (I ran across one from Mexico) had a US address to have his items sent to so he could bid on US only listings. Maybe see if someone can be that address for you... This way you cover all the Ebay payments, and only have to cover the bulk shipping from your US buddy. You might even make that US address permanent with Ebay, (If you can have more than one shipping add'y) so it's seamless. 

Now I know it's hard, but take a deep breath or two, and try to calm down!!!


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Like SCM said. Always check the shipping on an auction before bidding. I know the low prices for an item can be very enticing until you see a high shipping rate. If shipping is not listed contact the seller and get the shipping cost in writing so there is no dispute. If a dispute does arise you have the email stating the shipping cost.

I have passed up many ebay items because the shipping was higher than I wanted to pay. If I am going to pay $20 shipping for a $20 to $25 dollar car then I will only bid a few dollars.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

As always solid advice but i did send him a message he did not return an answer so i bought it my mistake won't happen again.....


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Shipping rules have changed by the post office, NOT the sellers. They jacked up the rates skyhigh, so a $5.00 body, or lot of $200 bodies, still cost to ship. USPS wanted to add tracking to anything shipped out of the country, so prices jumped. 

I stopped offering international shipping because people started fussing about paying $18.00 shipping on something that cost $7.00 in the past.

And getting an exact shipping price is not as easy as it sounds, the car has to be packed and weighed (if the buyer buys 2 cars, now unpackage and start again). And I have taken stuff to the post office and been 3 dollars short on my "quote"....try getting extra money from anyone on fleabay...

Hate to say it, but it stinks, in 13 years selling, I never lost a package out of the country, and now I backed off selling because I fear backlash feedback for "overcharging". Not to mention the look of death at the post office now, because they have to manually enter all foreign sales.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

seth n daddy as I've said I've dealt with people here and I've yet to have this happen from the states or from here. and no matter what for a single body no chassis it does not cost that much as stated in my long rant i just did a deal with some one here and it cost less than 9.00 .Again not trying to be rude to you and i appreciate the info thanks again


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Basically I was trying to say overall prices went up a lil too much.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry and yes i agree with you but not that much.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

The rise in shipping has been a big problem for us UK based buyers. For example buying from Fortunate Robert used to cost $5 for most purchases. So if I bought a couple of chassis, maybe a body and some other bits and pieces it was a reasonable amount. 

But now he has to pass on the actual cost of shipping. Two $19 Autoworld rigs will cost $17 to ship. Nearly the cost of a rig!

A large proportion of my car collection has come from the States. But now I rarely buy anything as the shipping just makes the cars too expensive in total for me to justify. 

It is sad but it seems to be the way it is until the USPS reverse this decision. Fingers crossed!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've also noticed a sharp increase on shipping costs from Canada to the US, so it works both ways. While the increase was a major jump (almost double) the insurance add on is what really jacks up the shipping rate. This surely is a prime example of Murphy's Law... The one time you didn't check shipping rates would have to be the seller who jacks up the rate. Don't give up Johnny.. Just learn from the lesson and be more careful about asking first.

Oh, and thank you to all you guys for keeping this civil! I was worried about what I'd find when I logged in this AM. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 6dj8 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is my first post here, and I don't mean to step on any toes, BUT: Jonnyslots, learn how to write. I wonder how many people, like myself, didn't bother to finish reading your post.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Look as stated in my rant I was upset so yes it went on . I do know how to structure a sentence and such , leave it at that I am a very successful person working on my 3 restaraunt and opening a high end grocery store on my own so please don't insult me in the fact that I did mention I was frustrated in that rant. So my edjumicartuion ain't not so well worded but that at this point is the least of my concerns. Really my grammar jeez ....


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh by the way if you did not read it why and how did you take the time to tell me here did you read a little and think to your self maybe I should add my two cents . Why ???


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

6dj8 said:


> This is my first post here, and I don't mean to step on any toes, BUT: Jonnyslots, learn how to write. I wonder how many people, like myself, didn't bother to finish reading your post.


You've been here 6 years and this is your first post! Really? If all you can contribute is negativity please go back to lurking.
hojoe


----------



## 6dj8 (Feb 13, 2009)

Really. As far as I can remember anyway. If I can find what I need without posting, no need to post anything. 

If you know how, Jonny, you should do it. 

Back to lurking and learning.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Again for a person that hasnt read my messed up post your putting a lot into this keep lurking you are obviously the greatest collector around and took time to do your first podst when a mental patient went on a rant . What did you learn that jonny here is crazy you happy now go lurk and learn sorry to disapointy you that all you learned here is that i can't spell or structure sorry rest of forum for my obvious stupidity .....


----------



## 6dj8 (Feb 13, 2009)

No one said you were STUPID, I said you need to learn to write, or at least write correctly as you say you know how. It makes communication a lot easier. Get a grip.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry about your hassle Jonnyslots...

I have just the opposite thing happen when I ship overseas.. I get burned.
It costs way too much to ship, and insurance? Forget about it.. off the charts!

Paypal NEVER backs the seller... the last time, I was burned for 189 bucks by some guy in Italy 

I will NEVER ship anything but a DVD out if the US again.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok Me GoNA geT MorE SmerTAR AnnD Eye WILL GaTE eH GrIPe TaNKE Yew>


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

6dj8 said:


> This is my first post here, and I don't mean to step on any toes, BUT: Jonnyslots, learn how to write. I wonder how many people, like myself, didn't bother to finish reading your post.


Had you taken the time to read the entire first post, you would have known that he knew what he did. I too cannot believe you would wait this long, saving your very first post to play grammar police.

Quite a few of us (I can almost probably say most of us) hadn't dealt with any type of a keyboard for the first 40 or more years of our lives. I didn't own a computer until 2005, and really didn't start typing on it until 2008 (I was 47 then) when I joined here. Back in the HT library, I've run across a post made by one of the brightest minds here on HT that I swear was one long top of the page to the bottom of the page paragraph that made my head swim. I had to keep a finger on the left side of the page because I kept losing my place.

My personal typing issue was never using the shift key. Heck, I still don't know what a semi colon is for, and I drove semis for years :tongue: I know reading the first post on this thread is challenging, but I can understand it more than waiting close to 5 years to post on a slot car forum, and deciding that their first post should be for correcting someone's typing style when they're ticked off. Wouldn't "Hi, my name is 6dj8 or what ever your real first name is, and I've been a long time lurker. I like messing around with whatever" been a much more polite first post?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

As Joe noted, I failed typing. Lets do some math instead. Here at HT, its very easy to quickly tabulate the score. 

We have 4 years x 0 relevant content provided. + 3 "non-slot" related posts, x 0 photos, x a trader rating of 0. 

So what we have here is yet another perfect score of.... ZERO!

Ignore him Johnny. Just establish your online buying check list and stick to it no matter how much ya want to purchase.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

may I buy a vowel?


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

jonny slots ...........this is what the problem is ,
ebay started offering a international shipping service..
I am a seller and I mistakenly accepted this..
I didn't even know that I accepted it ?
what they do is make the seller ship the item to a repacking or re addressing place in the us ..
then they charge a outrageous shipping cost to the buyer to re address it and send it out of the country.
I sent a slot car to Canada and they charged the buyer $25 shipping ..
I got my $5 shipping that I charge to ship in the usa minus ebays 10%
and they got $20 to address it and send it to Canada .
they did the same to another buyer of mine from austrailia the same week...
so this is a ebay profit thing not the seller , at least in my case it was ..
I didn't know I accepted the international shipping crap....
I now changed it to no shipping outside the usa because of this ebay change..
I never offered shipping outside of the us .
but if a buyer asked if I would ship out side the us , I usally would 
but I would get the shipping cost first and let them know how much.
a real small package to Canada is about $8 ...
I think I sent you some ho matchbox cars one time...


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes jim you did and again thank you, i started this thread upset at the shipping but as usual cooler heads have advised with good advice thank you as usual.U 2 DuDE HUw i Never DEALD wIth .


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

By the way SLOTNUT where are you pm me thanks .


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I didn't even think of that 123, but I thought Ebay was supposed to show the actual shipping charge to the buyer on an international purchase in the shipping amended listing. Maybe that, may be a greedy shipper... As far as the new policy, they stuck it into the latest update to the Ebay user agreement Pete. I kept it at bay on my big 'puter, but I slipped in with my tablet and accidentally upgraded. Luckily, I saw it before any harm was done.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Hey Jonnyslots sorry for delay getting back to all . Been busy with home project with honey dooo list and haven't been able to reply to all. Hope to later today. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Cool beans brother thanks check your sale thread and send those pics . Oops SaWRY 4 THows tHET nEId prOPER gRAMMer aW 4 ghiT weiSTInh 2 much TYHME .Slotnut I'll be watching my pms and email talk soon .


----------

